# La Pavoni boiler nut removal tool



## Bacms (Jul 25, 2019)

Does anyone has one of these or knows where I can get one on the UK. I am trying to restore a La Pavoni I bought which came with the base completely rusted I managed to dissasemble it completely with the exception of the boiler nut. Left soaking in penetrating oil for a few days and hammering it and using the 2 metal pins in a vice while rotating the boiler worked to tighten it even more but no luck on the unscrewing direction.


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Something like this:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Oil-Filter-Wrench-Auto-Adjustable-Universal-3-Jaw-Remover-Socket-1-2-3-8-Drive/163383390052?hash=item260a68af64:g:dlgAAOSwnC1cdlwe

or

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Oil-Filter-Wrench-Universal/392599381044?hash=item5b68bf2434:g:NCkAAOSw9MRd~gfB


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

From my experience the only way to get that off is to carefully wedge the boiler in a vice and use a chisel or flathead screwdriver and hammer the nut loose.

For parts the best in the U.K. Are

http://www.ferrari-espresso.com/

https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/

for older parts and just a wealth of info on these machines Francesco in Italy is amazing.

http://www.francescoceccarelli.eu/index_eng.htm


----------



## Bacms (Jul 25, 2019)

Thank you for everyone's help. Ordered the oil filter tool which arrived and after some 3 days of oil soaking, heat, hammering and use of the tool I can report success









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

